# Gegenstromanlage im "Natur"-Teich ???



## fleur (12. Jan. 2008)

Erstmal an alle Teich :crazy : gutes neues Jahr !  

In der besinnlichen Zeit ist mal wieder meine Phantasie mit mir durchgegangen und hier ist ein Gedanke, zum dem Ihr bitte eure Meinung abgeben sollt:

In einem ehemaligen Pool habe ich von 9 Jahren einen "Natur"-Schwimm-Teich angelegt (Geröllsteine (0-X), Findlinge und Pflanzen rein). 
Der Schwimmbereich ist inzwischen von UW-Pflanzen besiedelt. Die Teichbiologie stabil. (Bilder sind in meinem Profil versteckt)

Nun meine Idee: einen Teil des Schwimmbereiches von UW-Pflanzen frei zu halten und dort eine mobile Gegenstromanlage zu installieren, damit ich meine geschundenen "Knarzen" trainieren kann.

Was meint Ihr:

- mit welchen Filtern, Sieben etc. soll ich den Ansaugstutzen versehen, damit die Pflanzen- und sonstigen Schmutzteile nicht die Pumpe verstopfen und dennoch genug Wasservolumen angesaugt werden kann ??

- inwiefern werden die Pflanzen gestört u/o geschädigt durch die starke Wasserbewegung (ca. 6 Monate, ca. 4-5 mal pro Woche à 30 Minuten) ??

Habe ich noch mögliche Probleme übersehen ? 

Gibt es User, die bereits mit oder ohne Erfolg eine Gegenstromanlage in ihrem Schwimmteich installiert haben ???

Bin für jeden Gedanken dankbar

  und liebe Grüße von Carin (diesmal nicht i.A. von fleur, der wasserscheu ist)


----------



## Annett (13. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Gegenstromanlage im "Natur"-Teich ???*

Hallo Carin.

Auf Ideen kommst Du. 

Zur ganzen technischen Seite kann ich leider nicht viel sagen.
Ich hab mal als Rettungsschwimmer in einem Spaßbad gearbeitet. Die hatten auch eine Gegenstromanlage. Allerdings in einem extra dafür abgetrennten Kreisel.
Die Strömung muss schon recht heftig sein, damit man beim Schwimmen (fast) nicht mehr voran kommt.
Da jeder etwas andere Schwimmbeschwindigkeiten an den Tag legt und es einen Unterschied macht, ob ich Brust- oder Kraulschwimmen möchte... sollte die Anlage m.M.n. auf jeden Fall regelbar sein.

Wie ist eigentlich Dein Randbereich beschaffen? Hält der stärkere Strömung/Wellen aus ohne Sustrat zu verlieren?

Ein weiteres Problem sehe ich im Aufwühlen von "Dreck". Wie sauber ist der Teichboden denn in diesem Bereich?
Aufgewirbelter Sand setzt sich sicherlich schnell ab, aber ist mit den feineren Partikeln? Die UW-Pflanzen brauchen das Licht zum wachsen und ohne sie könnte es Algenprobleme geben. :?




P.S.: Wer ist denn nun eigentlich Fleur? Ich bin da bis heute nicht durchgestiegen.


----------



## fleur (13. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Gegenstromanlage im "Natur"-Teich ???*

Hallo Annett,

erst mal mille merci für Deine promte Antwort  

Die Strömungsstärke einer Gegenstromanlage soll nicht unter 50m³/h sein, besser 66-88m³/h je nach Leistungsfähigkeit (für mich als Genuß- und nicht Leistungsschwimmer genügen wohl um die 60-70m³/h).

Da hast Du völlig recht: die Gegenstromanlage wird auf jeden Fall regelbar sein , incl. Massagedüsen  

"Mein Randbereich" ist ein fast 54-jähriges Hautorgan mitteleuropäischer Färbung an dem der Zahn der Zeit etwas genagt hat   
- NEIN Spaß beiseite (und für Ludwig: war ironisch!!) :

Da es sich um ein ehemaliges, nicht fertiggestelltes Schwimmbecken handelt, ist der Randbereich des Beckens eine vertikale, armierte Betonwand ohne Fliesen, Schwimmbadfolie oder -farbe (guck'st Du meine Bilder). Also Strömung/Wellen = kein Problem, Substrat nur auf gegenüberliegender Seite, ca. 8m entfernt, dort haben wir eine künstliche Ufer- und Pflanzzone geschaffen.

Aufwühlen von "Dreck". Wie sauber ist der Teichboden denn in diesem Bereich?

Auf dem betonierten Teichboden liegen ca. 5 bis 10 cm große Kiesel, immer wiedermal Blätter und im Lauf der Jahre einiges an Mulm (2008 ist große Absaugaktion geplant).
Deshalb ja auch meine Frage nach Sieb / Filter um die Ansaugdüse, damit die Pumpe nicht verstopft wird.

Die UW-Pflanzen möchte ich nur in dem kleinen Bereich entfernen, den ich brauche, wenn ich auf der Stelle schwimme, weil ich das Zeug an den Beinen nicht ab kann.

Noch schönen Restsonntag ! :smoki 

vielleicht melden sich auch noch andere, bin für jede Idee dankbar


P.S.: Fleur ist mein "alter Ego", er ist quasi der Garten- und Teichbeauftragte in mir; er macht Pläne; er treibt mich an, wenn ich mal keine Lust habe und er streift auch mal nur genießend durch den Garten.


----------



## Annett (14. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Gegenstromanlage im "Natur"-Teich ???*

Hallo Carin.

Scheint es mag/kann keiner antworten, aber Du bist wahrscheinlich auch eine der Ersten, die so etwas ausprobiert. 
Falls es dazu kommt.  

Bezüglich Filter-Technik wirst Du wohl schon "was größeres" in Bezug auf die Finanzen brauchen. :?
60-70m³/h bedeuten logischerweise einen Durchsatz von 1m³/min. 
Das ist kein Pappenstil - auch nicht für Koiteich-Technik. 

Da man nicht jede Minute reinigen möchte, sollte m.M.n. beim Durchsatz eine Leistungsreserve vorhanden sein... 
Gehen wir die Möglichkeiten doch mal durch:

Ich denke, ein *Vortex* kannst Du für solch ein Vorhaben vergessen, es sei denn es gibt so leistungsfähige Sifis/Sprifis. 
Auch eine *Absetzkammer* müßte riesig sein, um bei diesem Durchsatz vernünftig zu funktionieren. :? 
Die großen *Trommler* von Sprick (TRI3 : 100.000l/h und TRI4 . 200.000l/h ) sollen das laut HP schaffen.
Den Durchsatz seiner "*Sprifis*" finde ich leider nicht. 
(Mußt Dich mal selbst durchklicken.)
Dann gibt es noch jede Menge *Siebfilter*... dazu müßten aber mal die Fachleute was schreiben. 
Auch Eigenbauten sollten dabei möglich sein. 

Hab ich eine Filter-Möglichkeit übersehen?  Keine Ahnung.


Wenn ich ehrlich bin - ich würde solch eine Anlage wahrscheinlich nur in einen Pool hängen, so ich einen hätte. 
Wie gut, dass ich keinen habe.  

P.S.: Danke für die Aufklärung bezüglich Fleur. Ich hab da schon länger drüber gegrübbelt.


----------



## fleur (16. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Gegenstromanlage im "Natur"-Teich ???*

Hallo Annett,

schon wieder tausend Dank für Deine Antwort !
Wenn ich Dich nicht hätte  

Vielleicht wäre meine Anfrage besser in der Schwimmteichrubrik untergebracht ??? Allerdings: Schwimmteichler und Technik geht auch nicht so gut.

Danke für den "Sprick-Link", der Trommelfilter TRI3 scheint ja ein Supergerät zu sein mit ausreichend Durchsatz. 
Jedoch: ich möchte an meinem betonierten "Loch" keine baulichen Veränderungen vornehmen (Wanddurchbrüche für Rohre etc.), deshalb ja auch die Idee mit der mobilen Gegenstromanlage zum Einhängen. (Außerdem hat's mir bei den Preisen fast die Schuhe ausgezogen.)

Also vielleicht doch Infos zu Siebfiltern. Ich beiß mich mal durchs Netz, vielleicht schreibt ja auch noch wer.

Oder wird es bei meinem etwas exotischen Vorhaben auf einen Eigenbau hinauslaufen ??? Auch hier wäre ich für Anregungen dankbar.

Zitat Annett:
"Wenn ich ehrlich bin - ich würde solch eine Anlage wahrscheinlich nur in einen Pool hängen, so ich einen hätte. 
Wie gut, dass ich keinen habe.   " Zitatende

Wenn ich ganz ehrlich bin, ich vielleicht auch.
Aber ich will auch keinen Pool und doch möchte ich zu gerne richtig schwimmen.
Vielleicht klappt es ja doch noch mit dem weiteren Gedankenaustausch und meinem Projekt.
Du weißt ja, Impulse für eine Gemeinschaft kommen aus deren Randbereichen oder zu mir irgendwann die mit den weißen Turnschuhen  .

liebe Grüße und danke nochmal
Carin

P.S.: und fleur ist mir da garkeine Hilfe, da er mit Wasser nix am Hut hat, Du weißt ja: nur Garten und Teich.


----------



## günter-w (20. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Gegenstromanlage im "Natur"-Teich ???*

Hallo Carin,
das ist schon eine kühne Idee bisher keine Technik und jetzt gleich eine Gegenstromanlage. Sicher die Trommelfilter von Sprick wie von Annett genannt sind eine Möglichkeit. Ohne jedoch den Teich zu kennen ist es schwierig hier zu sagen das es funktioniert. Vieleicht kannst ja mal ein Bild oder Skizze reinstellen.
Das gößte Problem sehe ich in der Strömung die den Uferbereichen sehr stark zusetzen wird und dem ganzen Mulm der aufgewirbelt wird. Die Heufigkeit wie viel mal du das betreibst wird eher zweitrangig sein. Viel mehr ist wichtig das der Ein und auslauf befestigt und Pflanzen und Substratfrei ist.


----------



## fleur (21. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Gegenstromanlage im "Natur"-Teich ???*



			
				günter-w schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Carin,
> das ist schon eine kühne Idee bisher keine Technik und jetzt gleich eine Gegenstromanlage.



Hallo Günther,

tausend Dank erstmal für Deine Antwort.  

Höre ich da eine Kritik mitschwingen  

nach dem Motto: keine Ahnung von Tuten und Blasen und jetzt gleich im großen Konzert mitspielen wollen ??? - Sei's drum

*Keine* festinstallierte, regelmäßig betriebene Technik habe ich, weil der Teich 2 Monate pro Quartal unbeaufsichtigt ist.
Bei anderen Usern mit Teich am Zweitwohnsitz wird es ähnlich sein.

beigefügte Bilder :

- die Striche markieren Länge 11 m, Breite 6 m (des ehemaligen Pools)
- Wassertiefe im Schwimmbereich 1.40 m, ab Mitte "Teich" Richtung Pflanzen ansteigend bis Sumpftiefe (aus Geröll 0 - X)
- Seitenwände rundum vertikal (90°)
- die Gegenstromanlage soll gegenüber des Pflanzbereichs eingehängt werden
- der Abstand zwischen Gegenstromanlage und Pflanzen beträgt ca. 7 Meter
- im geplanten Schwimmbereich vor der Anlage ca. 2 x 3 m werden die  UW-Pflanzen entfernt
- die Seerosen werden 2008 stark zurückgeschnitten

Mit dem Aufwirbeln des Mulms hast Du ganz recht, auch da liegt meine Befürchtung.
Deshalb ja auch meine Frage nach einer *effektiven Vorfilterung*,
damit die Pumpe der Gegenstromanlage sich nicht zusetzt und dennoch ausreichend Wasservolumen pro Zeit durchkommt.

Vielleicht magst Du Dich anhand der Bilder nochmal mit meiner Fragestellung befassen ?

*Bin für jede Antwort dankbar*

liebe Grüße
Carin (i.A. von fleur, der höchstens Triangel spielen will) 

Foto Foto


----------



## günter-w (21. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Gegenstromanlage im "Natur"-Teich ???*

Hallo Carin,
gleich mal vorweg es ist keine Kritik von mir. Ich konnte mir nicht den Schwimmbereich in deinen Bildern vorstellen nach dieser info ist mir klar bzw. hoffe ich zu verstehen wie du den Schwimmbereich nutzt da der Schwimmbereich doch recht stark durch die Pflanzen eingeengt ist verstehe ich schon dein Wunsch nach einer Gegenstromanlage. Leider kenne ich nicht die Abmessungen einer mobilen Gegenstromanlage. Ich könnte mir vorstellen das es am besten funktiomiert wenn du die Anlage an der Breitesten Stelle (6m) einhängst und die Pflanzen nur auf der Seite sind , damit nimmst du die Pflanzen und die Substratbereiche aus der Strömung. eine Teil der UW-Pflanzen kannst versuchen umzusetzen näher an den Seerosenbereich. Ein selbstreinigender Trommelfilter der den Anfangsmulm beim anfahren aufnimmt wird aus meiner sicht am besten funktionieren. zumal sich dann das Wasser nach kurzer Zeit wenn die Strömung konstant ist recht schnell wieder klärt. Habe die Erfahrung am Bauchlauf gemacht  ab einer gewisseen Waasertiefer 10cm und 15m³/h Pumpleistung bleibt auch sand mit 02 Körnung liegen. Das heist für mich das bei einer Teichtiefe von 1,4m und einem Pflanzenfreien Stömungsbereich von ca. 4m Breite die Ausenbereiche nicht zu stark belastet werden. Ich hoffe du kannst mit meinen Gedanken was anfangen.


----------



## fleur (22. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Gegenstromanlage im "Natur"-Teich ???*

Hallo Günther,

danke für Deine Mühe   

und Kritik nehme ich eher sportlich als mimosenhaft, sie darf immer sein, deshalb bin ich doch kein Depp 

die Abmessungen einer Einhänge-Gegenstromanlage sind :
Breite ca. 35-40 cm, Länge ca. 110 cm, davon ca. 80 cm im Wasser, Tiefe (im Wasser) ca. 20 cm je nach Modell (guckst du z.B. www.schwimmbadtechnik-fkb.de oder unter www.pooldoktor.de, da gibt es auch ein nettes Forum)

Bzgl. selbstreinigender Trommelfilter lese ich mich wohl in ruhigen Stunden durch's Forum - 
Frage einer Unwissenden: ist der dann außerhalb oder im Wasser ????

Deine Erfahrung mit Mulm und Sand, Aufwirbeln etc. bei 15 m³/h Pumpleistung ist sehr interessant, allerdings soll meine Gegenstromanlage ca. 50 m³/h Pumpleistung/Wasserstrom haben (für geübtes Schwimmen)

Danke für den Tipp, die Anlage quer zum Pflanzbereich zu machen und nicht in Verlängerung desselben. Manchmal kommt man nicht auf die einfachsten Sachen.

Ich bleib jedenfalls dran an meinem Projekt, irgendwann wird das was mit dem richtigen Schwimmen, allerdings ist der Aquatrainer von www.clairazur.com auch noch eine Möglichkeit - wie immer ein Abwägen Preis/Leistung Realisierung Aufwand ...

liebe Grüße
Carin


----------



## gloh (22. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Gegenstromanlage im "Natur"-Teich ???*

Hallo, 
ich interessiere mich schon lange für den Einbau einer Gegenstromanlage und von wirsamen Massagedüsen in unserem Schwimmteich. Leider hab´ich selbst kaum Ahnung von diesen Techniken und verfolge daher mit großem Interesse diese Diskusion.
Ich hab´s  auch schon mal in anderen Foren versucht, aber keine ausreichenden Antworten bekommen.

Carin, bei deinem Teichvolumen von 56 m³ und einer stündlichen Umwälzung von 50 bis 80 m³ hab´  ich Sorge, dass nicht nur ein wenig Mulm aufgewirbelt wird. Zumindest die Unterwasserpflanzen werden in eine Ecke (bei der Entnahmestelle ?) getrieben. Ob die anderen Pflanzen diese doch erheblichen Strömungen vertragen, weiß ich nicht.  Toi, Toi, Toi !!

Wo kann man sich über mobile Gegenstromanlagen erkundigen?  Bei einer Wassermenge von bis zu 80 m³/h ( = 1,33 m³/min  oder 22 ltr/sec) benötigt man ja unheimlich leistungsfähige Pumpen und Leitungen.

Ich bin gespannt auf Anregungen und Tips.

Danke dafür und 
herzliche Grüße

Gloh


----------



## günter-w (23. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Gegenstromanlage im "Natur"-Teich ???*

Hallo Carin, 
der Trommelfilter wird auserhalb des Beckens eingegraben und sollte min. 18 cm über dem Maximalen Wasserstand sein.


----------



## fleur (23. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Gegenstromanlage im "Natur"-Teich ???*



			
				gloh schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> Unterwasserpflanzen werden in eine Ecke getrieben.
> Wo kann man sich über mobile Gegenstromanlagen erkundigen?



Hallo Gloh,

 ICH WUSSTE ES !

Es muß noch andere Schwimmteichler geben, die mehr Wasserspaß wollen (schwimmen, Massage, etc) 

Über Gegenstromanlagen erkundigen kannst du dich z.B. unter 
www.schwimmbadtechnik-fkb.de
oder www.pooldoktor.de
dann weiter zu *Technik - Gegenstromanlagen - Einhänge*

unter www.pooldoktor.de geht's auch zum *Forum*, das funktioniert in etwa so wie hiesiges Forum: anmelden, Fragen stellen, Antwort bekommen (dauert zwar etwas länger als hier, aber die Antworten kommen), außerdem kannst du ja auch erstmal einfach stöbern.

  Danke, daß du dir Sorgen um meine UW-Pflanzen machst,
Aber: die sind fest im Boden verwurzelt, haben sich selbst angesiedelt und wachsen wie wild.

@ Günther

  für die Info

und   bei uns scheint die Sonne

liebe Grüße
Carin


----------



## Gisbert (27. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Gegenstromanlage im "Natur"-Teich ???*

*Wer die SCHWIMMSTRIPPE kennt denkt nicht mehr an eine Gegenstromanlage im Schwimmteich.*

 

Unter folgendem Link:http://www.wdr.de/mediathek/html/re...d=E1C004038255D669B15B6993E2D48CFD.mediathek4 könnt Ihr einen Film über eine neue technische Erfindung anschauen: die Schwimmstrippe. Mit diesem Trainingsgerät hakt man sich ein und schwimmt auf der Stelle - das verhindert beim Rückenschwimmen oder Kraulen Kollisionen im Becken. Uwe Hieronimi ist der Erfinder. 
Ich - als begeisterter Schwimmer - werde mir das für meinen Schwimmteich zulegen und kann so auch dort meine Bahnen ziehen. Selbst Triathleten nutzen dies für das Training in Hotel-Pools.... 

Mehr darüber ist in der Kölnischen Rundschau vom 26.02.08 zu finden (s.u.).

Viele Grüße,
Gisbert

*Schwimmstrippe erfunden*
BONN. Eine einfache Erfindung mit einem langen Namen: die „Endlos-Wendlos-Sorglos-Dauer-Strippe“. Der Bonner Uwe Hieronimi hat das Gerät konstruiert, das das Schwimmen in engen Hallenbecken erleichtern soll. Es besteht aus einem Gürtel, einer Gummistrippe und einem Saugnapf. Damit kann sich der Schwimmer am Beckenrand sozusagen andocken und quasi auf der Stelle schwimmen. 
Aufgrund seiner krummen Rückenhaltung hatte der Arzt dem Pensionär das Rückenschwimmen angeraten. „Mir ging es immer etwas auf die Nerven, dass ich mich beim Rückenschwimmen in vollen Becken ständig nach anderen Schwimmern umschauen musste“, berichtete er bei der Präsentation der Erfindung.
Wer die Strippe nutzt, nimmt lediglich drei Quadratmeter für sich ein. Und kann so in aller Ruhe seinen Übungen nachgehen - ohne Angst vor Querschlägern durch andere. Hieronimi sieht im Rahmen von Rücken- und Rehabilitationstherapien den Vorteil, dass Anweisungen eines Schwimmlehrers direkt vom Beckenrand gegeben werden können. 
Anwender haben mit der Strippe bereits gute Erfahrungen gemacht, so Hieronimi. „Gerade im kleinen Pool hat der Einsatz Vorteile“, erklärte „Strippe“-Fan Markus Birk, der als Sportphysiotherapeut arbeitet.
„Uns freut natürlich jedes Angebot, das zu mehr Bewegung führt“, gab sich Bäderamtsleiter Hans Jürgen Hartmann begeistert über den „Daniel Düsentrieb der Schwimmbäder“. Er wies auch auf die neuen Schwimmangebote der Stadt für alle Altersklassen hin. Uwe Hieronimi führt in einem Kurs im Viktoriabad in die Möglichkeiten seiner „Endlos-Wendlos-Sorglos-Dauer-Strippe“ ein: immer donnerstags ab 11 Uhr nach Anmeldung unter Ruf (02 28) 42 02 00. Dabei kann der Gürtel zunächst ausprobiert, bei Bedarf später auch für 25 Euro gekauft werden. 
Ein Sportartikelhersteller wollte die Erfindung bereits in Serie herstellen, aber der Bonner war mit der Qualität der Ware nicht zufrieden und kündigte den ausgehandelten Vertrag. (phs)

http://www.rundschau-online.de/jkr/artikel.jsp?id=1203606109696 
Alle Rechte vorbehalten. © 2008 Kölnische Rundschau


----------



## günter-w (27. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Gegenstromanlage im "Natur"-Teich ???*

Hallo Gisbert,
Das ist ja ein Super Ding. Ich kann mir vorstellen das damit das Thema Gegenstromanlage im Naturteich erledigt ist aus es will jemand tatsächlich stärkere Wasserbewegung.


----------



## fleur (12. März 2008)

*AW: Gegenstromanlage im "Natur"-Teich ???*



			
				Gisbert schrieb:
			
		

> *SCHWIMMSTRIPPE *
> 
> Hallo Gisbert,
> 
> ...


----------



## günter-w (12. März 2008)

*AW: Gegenstromanlage im "Natur"-Teich ???*

Hallo Carin,
wieso soll ich dich schimpfen, es gibt doch keinen Grund für mich. Ich finde es immer wieder spannend was man in diesem Forum so alles neues erfahren kann. Letzt endlich entscheidet ja jeder für sich selbst was er möchte.
In diesem Sinn


----------



## fleur (13. März 2008)

*AW: Gegenstromanlage im "Natur"-Teich ???*

Hallo Günter,

da bin ich aber froh  

ich dachte nur, weil du meintest, daß sich das Thema "Gegenstromanlage im Schwimmteich" jetzt erledigt hat, ich solle mich nimmer dazu äußern

  ich find's auch immer wieder spannend hier

liebe Grüße
Carin


----------



## günter-w (13. März 2008)

*AW: Gegenstromanlage im "Natur"-Teich ???*

Hallo Carin,
ich hatte das mehr allgemein gemeint Kosten günstig schwimmen auf kleinstem Raum. Der Wohlfühlfaktor und Massagedüsen ist da noch nicht gelöst wenn du darauf wert legst. Wir können da gerne in diesem Bereich weitermachen. Das Thema interessiert mich schon und wenn ich mit Ideen zum Umsetzen beitragen kann, gerne
Gruß Günter


----------



## Elfriede (14. März 2008)

*AW: Gegenstromanlage im "Natur"-Teich ???*

Hallo Karin, 

eine Gegenschwimmanlage für meinen Schwimmteich hat mich nie besonders interessiert, aber die Idee dieser Schwimmstrippe, die Gisbert aufgetan hat, ist mir gleich positiv aufgefallen. Deshalb habe ich mich mit dem Erfinder in Verbindung gesetzt und habe dieses Teil gekauft. Den Wohlfühlaspekt hatte ich dabei weniger im Auge als vielmehr den selbstgewählten, sanften Zwang wirklich richtig zu schwimmen, was mir bisher nie so recht gelingen wollte, weil ich mich zu gerne von den Pflanzen im Teich ablenken ließ. Anstatt zügig zu schwimmen entfernte ich bald da bald dort vergilbte Seerosenblätter oder welke Knospen. Außerdem störte mich beim Schwimmen immer das ständige Wenden, da mein Teich nur 13m lang ist. 

Herr Hieronimi, der Erfinder der Schwimmstrippe wies darauf hin, dass die Strippe nach Möglichkeit etwa 30 cm über dem Wasser befestigt werden sollte (wie oben auf dem Foto), damit sie die Beinarbeit nicht behindert.

Ich bin schon neugierig wie sich das Schwimmen an der Strippe anfühlt. Mitte April kehre ich nach Paros zurück und werde sie dann gleich in meinem Teich ausprobieren und eventuell darüber berichten.

Mit lieben Grüßen
Elfriede


----------



## fleur (19. März 2008)

*AW: Gegenstromanlage im "Natur"-Teich ???*

Hi ihr "Schwimmratten"

@ Günter

danke erstmal

klar lege ich Wert auf Wohlfühlfaktor und Massagedüsen, :smoki 
fürchte aber, daß ich eine Gegenstromanlage bei meinem Teich nur schwer realisieren kann (viele Gründe und Umstände)

allerdings ist Gloh an der Realisierung dran und so wie ich seinen Schwimmteich kenne  , 
kann ich mir keine größeren Hindernisse bei ihm vorstellen

@ Elfriede

du bist mir zuvor gekommen (supi)
wollte nämlich gerade die Bestelladresse für die Schwimmstrippe raussuchen,
ich meine 25.- € kann man schon mal investieren (und die Massagedüsen denk' ich mir einfach dazu  )

mit dem sanften Zwang geht's mir so ähnlich (innerer Schweinehund u.s.w.),
aber die Hoffnung auf weniger Schmerzen ist sehr verlockend

liebe Grüße
Carin


----------



## gloh (20. März 2008)

*AW: Gegenstromanlage im "Natur"-Teich ???*

Hallo, 
als ich beim Bäderverband die Anschrift vom Erfinder der Schwimmstrippe erfragte, bekam ich als "Antwort" von einer freundlichen Dame eine so tolle Beschreibung über das Sportgerät, welches sie selbst ständig benutze, dass ich sofort bestellt habe (25,- € + 3E Porto).
Natürlich wurde sofort ein Test im Hallenbad gemacht :  Ein Supergerät, allerdings ist das Schwimmen wesentlich kraftaufwendiger.

@ fleer
Carin, leider bekommst du jetzt keinen Erfahrungsbericht mehr über eine Gegenstromanlage; diese Planungen sind abgebrochen.
Zu deinem Wunsch nach Massagedüsen kannst du ja mal den folgenden Link ansehen: www.schwimmsee.de 

Ich warte sehnsüchtig auf den echten Frühlingsbeginn, damit die Saison bald starten kann. Im letzten Jahr haben wir mit Hilfe der Solar-Beheizung bereits ab 13. April  schwimmen können. 

Herzliche Grüße
Gerd


----------



## Elfriede (20. März 2008)

*AW: Gegenstromanlage im "Natur"-Teich ???*

Hallo Gerd,

Dein positiver Test mit der Schwimmstrippe klingt für mich sehr erfreulich und ich hoffe auf eine angenehme  Erfahrung mit diesem Teil bereits  am 10. April in meinem Teich auf Paros. Zwar wird die Wassertemperatur in drei Wochen erst knapp über 20° liegen, aber die erhöhte Anstrengung beim Schwimmen mit der Strippe wird mich schon wärmen. Auf welche Temperatur bringst Du Dein Teichwasser mit Heizung?

Mit lieben Grüßen 
Elfriede

@ Carin,

Du hast meine Umschreibung auf den Punkt gebracht, der innere Schweinehund trifft mein Problem genauer und wird im Sommer auch noch durch 32-35° warmes Wasser unterstützt, das nicht gerade zum sportlichen Schwimmen anregt.

Mit lieben Grüßen
Elfriede


----------



## gloh (21. März 2008)

*AW: Gegenstromanlage im "Natur"-Teich ???*

Hallo Elfriede,
du bist zu beneiden bei den tollen klimatischen Verhältnissen !
Mit meiner Heizung erwärme ich das Wasser nicht über 27 °C; ein Wärmefühler schaltet dann die Zirkulation aus.

Herzliche Grüße
Gerd


----------



## Elfriede (21. März 2008)

*AW: Gegenstromanlage im "Natur"-Teich ???*

Hallo Gerd,

mir gefällt das warme Wasser natürlich auch, aber meinem Teich und den meisten meiner Pflanzen behagen die hohen Temperaturen  nicht so gut. Die 27°, die Du mit der Heizung erreichst sind natürlich optimal, sowohl zum Schwimmen als auch für viele Teichpflanzen.

MIt lieben Grüßen
Elfriede


----------



## Speedy7 (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: Gegenstromanlage im "Natur"-Teich ???*

Was ist den nun eigentlich dabei raus gekommen? Welche Gegenstromanlage wurde verbaut? Wie stark ist selbiges Modell?

Normalerweise müsste doch eine Einhang Anlage mit bis zu 25 m³/h Leistung genüge?


----------

